# This Time Tomorrow.....



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep, buy this time tomorrow I have every intention of bein' snugged into a sweet campin' site along Lake Greeson at Cowhide Cove. FINALLY!!
No running water, but that's covered. It's on a point and you have almost private access to the lake. For some reason these sites don't get used much...maybe the lack of "ammenities"? Anyway, that just makes that area even more appealing to me! 
Not sure I'll be allowed to have a campfire tho'...MAJOR dry down here and a lot of counties are under burn bans...that's gonna' suck, cuz' I truly love a good campfire, but wha'cha gonna' do.

This will be my "shake-down" run....my first time camping in my new-to-me hauler, so I expect I'll be doing lots of "hands-on" learning, and with all the excellant advice n' tips on this site, HOPEFULLY I've retained a lot of my research n' learning, and it'll all go off without a hitch! LOL

I am oooooh SOoooooooo EXCITED!!

Gotta' work Fri., but plan on leaving from the campground Fri. morning for work. Got my cap set for a 5 nite stay. 
Woooooo-hoooooooooo!!! A last minute shopping trip for supplies after work tomorrow...swoop home for food, clothes, and da' dog, hook up and GO!!

Be back next week!! Probably with more questions and hopefully a good fish tale or two and some good pics!!!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

hmmmm...not even one "Break a leg, kid" ?? LOL oh well, I have no problem talkin' to myself!







LOL
Yep, I'm baaaaack!! OMG what a GREAT experience! My KRS was AWESOME to camp in!! Everything worked FINE, so I don't think I got a bum steer with my used unit! Took me a time or two to get on to rolling the awning back up. Had one of those "OH #@#$" moments,







but I managed to save the day and after a few tries, I finally got it! LOL

Anyway, took LOTS of pics if anyone is interested.

Here's a link to my pictures
Lake Greeson pics


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad to hear your first trip was a success. We usually have a "OH #@#$" moment at least ones a trip. That's what makes them memorable. 
Looks like you missed the crowds with your site selection. Sometimes it's good to get away and just enjoy nature by yourself. 
Enjoy the rest of the season.

Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Just saw your thread for the 1st time so will, officially, say


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on the first trip.

Just remember that when you have that OH #@#$ moment, we have all been there. Don't hesitate to ask how to fix it or keep it from happening again.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your first trip - and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

THANKS everyone! Glad you enjoyed the pics!
fulminator, you best believe I had my netbook with me "just in case" I DID encounter anything I couldn't figure out or handle on my own...I surely would have been online here and hollaring "HELP!" as loud as my cyber voice would let me! LOL

Got a list goin' of things I want and need to add...some "important", some not so much, but all will enhance my camping experience one way or another!

For my first time out, I was extremely pleased with everything, up to and including the campsite. Only "down" thing was, due to the extreme dryness here the past few months, there's a burn ban in force and no campfires were allowed...missed havin' a fire a LOT!! Last nite was kind of chilly, so with no campfire to keep me outside, I went in early. Raindog curled up on the couch, and I snuggled up with some popcorn and a warm blanket in the sleeper and watched a movie on the DVD player...that was actually pretty nice!

YEP...I do believe I'm hooked! LOL


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

HRW ... WELCOME to the group and ya made a great choice with an Outback.

Looked over your pictures, great stuff. I am very envious, our season is pretty well over here. Have already had frost


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...Love the color in the leaves..and the pictures of all those deer.

I'm going to have to try your baked spaghetti recipe sometime too!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Amazing camp site! Thanks for the pics. Enjoy your new outback!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes AND for checking out my pics! Glad y'all enjoyed them!

Chuggs, I'd haf'ta double check, but I think I put down to use a pound of spaghetti...as I recall, I think I used about half that. It's pretty much "to suit your own taste" on everything in that recipe. Some folks don't like a lot of pepperoni, some folks don't care for black olives, ya' know? Anyway, it IS some good stuff!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

great pics! Thanks for sharing and welcome! Now that you're hooked, watch out, it becomes a passion and "life" starts getting in the way of camping!


----------

